# Samsung Galaxy S2 external SD card files



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

External SD card, no files are showing up, under storage SD card not recognised (space unavailable), anyway to retrieve the files?

Thank you


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

What if you pull the card and try it in a computer?


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

prunejuice said:


> What if you pull the card and try it in a computer?


I tried via data cable and card reader (error not formatted, Do you want to format it now?), no luck.

Any other ideas prunejuice?

Thanks


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

I also have a Galaxy S2...I had a 16GB microSD card go bad as well a few months back.
Unreadable on the phone and any computer as well.

You can try a few SD card formatting programs.

You can try this:
https://www.sdcard.org/downloads/formatter_3/

Ultimately, we realise the importance of backups.


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

prunejuice said:


> I also have a Galaxy S2...I had a 16GB microSD card go bad as well a few months back.
> Unreadable on the phone and any computer as well.
> 
> You can try a few SD card formatting programs.
> ...


Format via mobile or laptop any difference?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

You may have more options on the laptop, but I'd try either.


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

Format via laptop, error windows unable to format.

Mobile format option greyed out.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Try using this utility to format the card:

http://en.kioskea.net/download/download-127-hp-usb-disk-storage-format-tool

Uncheck the "Quick Format" option.


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

File system FAT or NTFS? Selected FAT.

Error failed to format the device.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Sounds like a dead card.

Maybe professional data recovery services may be in order.


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

Data encryption
Enter screen lock password to check SD card encryption status, how do I remove this message so it doesn't show up again?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Is your SD card encrypted?


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

prunejuice said:


> Is your SD card encrypted?


As far as I'm aware no.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

donny898 said:


> Data encryption
> Enter screen lock password to check SD card encryption status, how do I remove this message so it doesn't show up again?


Well, what does the encryption status report when you enter the screen unlock password?


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

prunejuice said:


> Well, what does the encryption status report when you enter the screen unlock password?


Goes to enter pin screen and then the home screen.


----------

